# bamboo shrimp



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought a bamboo shrimp yesterday for my sorority  I've wanted one of these forever O.O


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

are these the ones that filter feed? they're so interesting!
just curious, what are you going to feed him?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

So far mines been eating food that landed on the fake rock he's decided is his home, and I'm going to get him a powdered food I can add to the water. I've also seen them eating dead fish at petco(ewwww)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha, well shrimp are aquarium cleaners. xD
Do you have a current to put the food in or does it just float around? Also if you don't mind me asking, how much was he? The few I've seen were pretty expensive..


----------



## JKhoi (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome! I had one for about 2 weeks and today it died out on me :/ The reason of death was unknown but during those two weeks he turned up to be a vibrant red. Hope yours lives happily in your tank


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

whoa.. goosebumps. How big is that thing?!? I think it's cool but wouldn't want it near my tank if it's like... the size of a finger:/


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

My brother tried one of these with his betta. It disappeared on him. Literally. We think it may have escaped and been eaten by his cat. :-? In the mean time, he had a heck of a time keeping it healthy.

They're really hard to feed properly-- if you see them wiping down the bottom of the tank with their fans, they aren't getting enough food. Modern filtration removes most of the particles small enough for them to eat, even if it does provide good water flow. They need a place to perch somewhere with good flow so they can open their fans, and well established tanks with lots of microfauna or cultures of small foods (like for fry). A lot of them starve to death, just slowly. 

Shrimp tend to be very sensitive to ammonia spikes, so crushing powdered food will often do more harm than good because it's not distributed very efficiently & most will decompose and cause your water params to change. 

Sorry to be such a downer. They're really cool & I wish they were easier to keep. I wish you luck with him.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Haha, well shrimp are aquarium cleaners. xD
> Do you have a current to put the food in or does it just float around? Also if you don't mind me asking, how much was he? The few I've seen were pretty expensive..


They need a current to feed properly, and he was like $9



> Laki
> whoa.. goosebumps. How big is that thing?!? I think it's cool but wouldn't want it near my tank if it's like... the size of a finger:/


He is pretty big(about the size of my finger lol) and could get bigger.



> Myrtaceae My brother tried one of these with his betta. It disappeared on him. Literally. We think it may have escaped and been eaten by his cat. :???: In the mean time, he had a heck of a time keeping it healthy.
> 
> They're really hard to feed properly-- if you see them wiping down the bottom of the tank with their fans, they aren't getting enough food. Modern filtration removes most of the particles small enough for them to eat, even if it does provide good water flow. They need a place to perch somewhere with good flow so they can open their fans, and well established tanks with lots of microfauna or cultures of small foods (like for fry). A lot of them starve to death, just slowly.
> 
> ...


He's in a natural planted tank so it has a lot of micro organism's, and I'm going to see if they'll eat baby brine shrimp since I still have some eggs. I hope he lives a long time, he's really interesting.


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome, I'm glad to hear it. :-D

It's super fun to watch them feed. My brother's ate a lot of daphnia.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

We have one in our 40 gallon tank. He is pretty big too, and is thriving in there. He hangs out in all the plants and eats whatever he likes when we feed the fish. He really has become a cool guy to watch.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If you could get a video I'd watch it openly.. But also sort of have that girly ichk about it :/


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My bamboo shrimp hangs upside down from my sponge baffle and filter feeds right at the output of the filter XD He's a smart little shrimp lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awh that sounds cute actually :3


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

awww!
my amano shrimp was smart enough to perch on the filter intake and nom on the bits of cabomba that are constantly getting caught. Shame he didn't make it.

With how big your shrimp is... I'm guessing he will be safe, lol


----------

